# Looking for a Next Level Shirt



## Sandy55 (Apr 11, 2019)

Looking for Next Level womens slim fit tshirt item # 111449 60 percent cotton and 40 percent polyester
You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like that would be the Women's CVC Tee, #6610. TSC, S&S, Alpha ... pretty much any distributor that carries Next Level should have those.

https://www.nextlevelapparel.com/index.php/womens/womens-cvc-tee.html


----------

